# Any AFL supporting cubers?



## cubecraze1 (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok, now, I decided to do dream team this year. As my super coach league got 3 people in it. . Anyway, don't forget to join. League code is 544719. We could do tipping too if you would like. Any suggestions for tipping sites?


----------



## Faz (Feb 1, 2012)

Yesss, Bombers fan forever, but last year I got back into it in a big way, as we actually started winning some games  (Only team not to be beaten by Geelong the whole year ) Of all the games I attended, I only saw one win, which was quite disappointing. Better luck next year.

My friend suggested I try dream team out this year, so I've signed up for that, and done some research. I'll take a look at supercoach though.

Fun fact: On average, AFL matches have more spectators than the English Premier League

Ugh, I just realised, I'm away for like the first three weeks of the season with no internet. That's a bit annoying.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Feb 1, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> Ugh, I just realised, I'm away for like the first three weeks of the season with no internet. That's a bit annoying.


 
yeah that probably would be annoying,
could you use a phone?


----------



## Faz (Feb 1, 2012)

Nope, it's a school thing, in Thailand.


----------



## Dene (Feb 1, 2012)

Melbourners are way too loyal to AFL teams. I'ma go for Carlton because I unknowingly met Andrew Walker.


----------



## Alcuber (Feb 1, 2012)

West coast


----------



## JasonK (Feb 1, 2012)

Cooooooollingwoooooooooood

Lol I don't really follow footy that much - just felt I had to join in, living in Melbourne and all


----------



## rock1313 (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah, Adelaide Crows!

Fun Fact: On Adelaide's very first game in 1991, they defeated Hawthorn by 86 points.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 1, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> Yesss, Bombers fan forever, but last year I got back into it in a big way, as we actually started winning some games  (Only team not to be beaten by Geelong the whole year ) Of all the games I attended, I only saw one win, which was quite disappointing. Better luck next year.
> 
> My friend suggested I try dream team out this year, so I've signed up for that, and done some research. I'll take a look at supercoach though.
> 
> ...


 
I won so many whoppers on dream team. I didn't do a few weeks near the end, I was top 30 at one point :/


----------



## pappas (Feb 1, 2012)

Hawthorn supporter for life.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Feb 2, 2012)

lol at dene how can you miss andrew walker
well i'm a melbourne supporter


----------



## Dene (Feb 2, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> lol at dene how can you miss andrew walker
> well i'm a melbourne supporter


 
It was the first time I have ever heard his name in my life, and it wasn't until afterwards that I realised he was a famous sports star. I don't watch, nor care about AFL.


----------



## Faz (Feb 2, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> I was top 30 at one point :/


 
I highly doubt that. Top 30 is like... good.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 2, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> I highly doubt that. Top 30 is like... good.


 
It was in it's first season, and whilst it was good, the amount of people who did it every single week of the competition wasn't too high (about 5000?).
Anyway it's not as amazing as you think, a huge part of it is essentially luck.

Edit: Just checked Wikipedia, afl dreamteam started in 1991 so I wasn't in the first year.


----------



## Florian (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm a bombers supportet, not really much, but my host-family wanted me to choose a team and i watched a few games.
I liked how Essendon won against Adelaide after being behind by like 40 points after the first 2(or 3 idk) quarters, so i choose them .

I really like watching and playing AFL, compared to Soccer you have something happening basically all the time.


----------



## Faz (Feb 9, 2012)

Did a bit of research on strategy and players, and put together this team for DT.

http://i42.tinypic.com/2uo2dza.png


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 9, 2012)

oh, crap I misunderstood. I was speaking about footy tipping. Fantasy Teams are NOT 90% luck like footy tipping.


----------



## JasonK (Mar 15, 2012)

Bump.

To anyone with a Dream Team, it'd be much appreciated if you could join my friend's league.  Our code is 694960. Thanks


----------



## cubecraze1 (Mar 15, 2012)

i'll join that if you join my supercoach one


----------



## Faz (Mar 15, 2012)

WTF2L? said:


> Bump.
> 
> To anyone with a Dream Team, it'd be much appreciated if you could join my friend's league.  Our code is 694960. Thanks



Done and done.

Team looks a bit different to my last link


----------



## JasonK (Mar 15, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> Done and done.
> 
> Team looks a bit different to my last link


 
Thanks a lot man


----------



## emrecay (Mar 15, 2012)

GO THE PIES!!!!! If anyone has a supercoach team your more than welcome to join my league. The code is 278435.


----------



## rock1313 (Mar 16, 2012)

WTF2L? said:


> Bump.
> 
> To anyone with a Dream Team, it'd be much appreciated if you could join my friend's league.  Our code is 694960. Thanks


 
I've joined


----------



## Faz (Mar 18, 2012)

*Tipping competition?*

tipping.afl.com.au

SSF82YUH4N is the code for anyone interested - I just created a competition.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Mar 24, 2012)

ok guys you have 2:32:00.00 to join and create a team
good luck!
Edit: 2 hours


----------



## Florian (Mar 24, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> tipping.afl.com.au
> 
> SSF82YUH4N is the code for anyone interested - I just created a competition.


Just joined, so i couldn't tipped for today


----------



## Florian (Apr 9, 2012)

8/9 this week.
I shouldn't have picked dockers


----------



## Faz (Apr 10, 2012)

8/9 - Tipped hawks to beat the cats.

So close to the 9


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 10, 2012)

6/9 for me yeah i chose hawks two.


----------



## pappas (Apr 10, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> 8/9 - Tipped hawks to beat the cats.
> 
> So close to the 9


 
same here >.<


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 10, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> 8/9 - Tipped hawks to beat the cats.
> 
> So close to the 9


 
I'm horrible at tipping, but I think I tipped for Geelong, it was a match Hawthorn should have won.

GO BOMBERS


----------



## Florian (Apr 18, 2012)

Going to the bombers game on sat


----------



## Faz (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah - I was at that one too  Great game.

But today's game was insane. Thought Stanton had won it for the bombers - oh well. Watson shouldn't have played on in the final minute.


----------



## SweetSolver (Apr 25, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> Yeah - I was at that one too  Great game.
> 
> But today's game was insane. Thought Stanton had won it for the bombers - oh well. Watson shouldn't have played on in the final minute.




Great game to watch. If the Bombers had played liked they did in the second half from the start I reckon that would've given them a little edge to beat Collingwood.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 28, 2012)

Melbourne are doing shocking this year  after todays game they are going to have a tough like 5 games a head of them.


----------



## SweetSolver (Apr 29, 2012)

Do any of you do Dream Team?


----------



## Faz (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes - Jason posted a league somewhere in this thread. Currently ranked 7005/265000, but scored 2095 this week, so I expect to jump a few thousand at least.


----------



## SweetSolver (Apr 29, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> Yes - Jason posted a league somewhere in this thread. Currently ranked 7005/265000, but scored 2095 this week, so I expect to jump a few thousand at least.



Nice. This round my team totally failed and got 1749


----------



## Faz (May 9, 2012)

After six rounds.







Close at the top


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jun 2, 2012)

ha ha first melbourne win 
Dee's deserved to win


----------



## Faz (Jun 7, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> ha ha first melbourne win
> Dee's deserved to win



Bombers just couldn't kick straight - 65 I50's for 52 points (6.16)
Vs Richmond we had 48 I50's for 128 points.


----------



## Faz (Jul 17, 2012)

Still close


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jul 18, 2012)

Lol the z cuber. Non Aussies wern't meant for AFL


----------



## Faz (Jul 18, 2012)

Nah, the bottom 2 guys don't tip, so they automatically get the away teams.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jul 19, 2012)

fazrulz said:


> Nah, the bottom 2 guys don't tip, so they automatically get the away teams.



oh lol. that's why they're both the same


----------



## Florian (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't tip anymore either.


----------



## JasonK (Jul 23, 2012)

Dammit, epicfailed in tipping last week. GG Feliks...
And I've completely given up on DT


----------



## rock1313 (Sep 8, 2012)

Gellong is OUT! of the competition.

This is Fremantle's 2nd win in a finals match.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 9, 2012)

rock1313 said:


> Gellong is OUT! of the competition.
> 
> This is Fremantle's 2nd win in a finals match.



Yeah I was quite surprised. . .

Finals tips? I think Adelaide


----------



## Faz (Sep 10, 2012)

Going for Sydney these finals, but I think Hawthorn will probably win the flag.


----------



## Dene (Sep 10, 2012)

The flag? Don't they get a trophy in AFL?


----------



## Faz (Sep 11, 2012)

Dene said:


> The flag? Don't they get a trophy in AFL?



Yeah premiership cup/flag.


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 11, 2012)

I think Sydney will win, although I haven't been keeping up with the footy much this year :/


----------



## Dene (Sep 11, 2012)

Personally, I think it would be hilarious if Sydney were to win a Melbourne competition... (oh the irony XD ).


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 12, 2012)

Dene said:


> Personally, I think it would be hilarious if Sydney were to win a Melbourne competition... (oh the irony XD ).



Well it's the year of interstate teams/birds 

1. Hawks
2. Adelaide Crows (interstate)
3. Sydney Swans (interstate)
4. Collingwood Maggies
5. West Coast Eagles (interstarte)

As you see the top 5 are all birds  and 3/5 of them are interstate.


----------



## Dene (Sep 13, 2012)

Haha, funny how in the NRL we also have a lot of interstate teams in the round of 6 (New Zealand is the only out-of-NSW area missing), but not so many birds... We do have sea eagles, but otherwise we have a dog, a cowboy, a raider, a rabbit, and some vicious wind and rain (maybe with some thunder).


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 15, 2012)

pshhhhh Adelaide just beat Fremantle gosh I really thought they were going to lose at on point. Thank god Fremantle are out.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 29, 2012)

BUMP,

6:00m to go in the granny. I though Hawks the whole way (for the granny) zomg it's so close (another draw?)


----------



## Faz (Sep 29, 2012)

Yeah Sydney!

I would also like to point out that Ryan O'Keefe went to my school and I bought a pair of his sunglasses.


----------



## Dene (Sep 29, 2012)

lolsydneywonafl. Now let's hope Sydney win the nrl.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Well good job Sydney, you did well. It's not often that the 3rd on the ladder wins the flag.


----------



## Faz (Sep 30, 2012)

Goddard to Essendon!


----------



## JasonK (Sep 30, 2012)

Sydney wins AFL, Melbourne wins NRL. Seems legit...


----------



## cubecraze1 (Feb 2, 2013)

It's that time of year again. I've edited the first post, have a look at it. Anyone got suggestions for tipping sites?


----------



## Faz (Feb 8, 2013)

The AFL one worked well last year, but there were only like 3 people in the group. I'll join the DT league once I set up my team. (Haven't had much time to do research)

And the bombers will be absolutely fine in regards to the PED 'scandal'.


----------



## ShadowCuber (Feb 8, 2013)

Okay this sounds awesome creating a DT for Melbourne cybers sounds awesome. Born a Pies supporting since 1995 and always will be come on PIES


----------



## Dene (Feb 8, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> The AFL one worked well last year, but there were only like 3 people in the group. I'll join the DT league once I set up my team. (Haven't had much time to do research)
> 
> And the bombers will be absolutely fine in regards to the PED 'scandal'.



LolEssendon. Talk about in big trouble


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm down.


----------



## JasonK (Feb 9, 2013)

ShadowCuber said:


> Okay this sounds awesome creating a DT for Melbourne cybers sounds awesome. Born a Pies supporting since 1995 and always will be come on PIES


CARN THE PIES.

I'm definitely up for tipping, not gonna bother with DT this year though.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Feb 9, 2013)

Ok. Do you want me to set up the tipping?


----------



## Faz (Feb 9, 2013)

Nah, I'll set it up at tipping.afl.com.au - it doesn't seem to be working currently (can't login). Last year it opened closer to the start of the season I think.


----------



## Faz (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey, I've set up the tipping competition for this year.

Site: tipping.afl.com.au (Register here)
The group name is Speedsolving, and the password is cube

http://tipping.afl.com.au/comp/speedsolving


----------



## Dene (Mar 6, 2013)

May as well throw it out there, if anyone is interested in having a private league for NRL dream team or tipping I can set it up. I'll be doing both anyway.

P.S. for anyone that's interested, I've been doing A-League fantasy football, and I've done pretty good so far. Currently ranked 37th (of about 6000). Unfortunately winning is highly improbable now, but still, it was a pretty good go ^_^


----------



## SweetSolver (Mar 10, 2013)

fazrulz said:


> Hey, I've set up the tipping competition for this year.
> 
> Site: tipping.afl.com.au (Register here)
> The group name is Speedsolving, and the password is cube
> ...


I've joined. Hopefully we can get a few more people into it


----------



## cubecraze1 (Mar 17, 2013)

Bump. Only got 3 in the Dream Team league. We can do better than that  . Join, Join, Join!


----------



## rock1313 (Mar 20, 2013)

cubecraze1 said:


> Bump. Only got 3 in the Dream Team league. We can do better than that  . Join, Join, Join!



Whats the code? I'll join


----------



## Faz (Mar 21, 2013)

Yep just a reminder to do your tips/join the tipping competition, season starts tomorrow night (See post #72 for info)

Also the dream team league is on the first post I think.


----------



## Faz (Mar 22, 2013)

J Watson 3 votes.


----------



## rock1313 (Feb 10, 2014)

Is anyone keen doing dream team this year? Last year our Speedsolving league didn't have enough teams and we had to join up with another random league.


----------

